# First season



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi - our female came into season last week ie swollen and a very small amount of blood and is licking the area quite a bit. I have been really cautious when taking her out on the lead but I have to say she isn't attracting any attention !! Whilst this is good - why is that - it's not how I imagined lol - is it because she's in the first phase as I thought that dogs were attracted to them throughout? Thank you X X


----------



## smush87 (Dec 30, 2015)

Would be really interesting to hear as Bella has recently reach that age where it's likely to be quite imminent so shall be following this with great interest!

I know my mother has a Puggle (literally a day older than Bella) who is currently in season at the moment and she's not taken her out properly since for fear of being bombarded by other dogs!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bitches tend to be most interesting and receptive to dogs after day 7 or so of their season once the discharge has cease to be red and is more of a pale straw colour.
When I had bitches in season I did not take them out at all once their season was established - just not worth the risk.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would only walk Nina as normal/normal routes in the first few days and then after that at a time and place where I know the likely chance of meeting a dog would be slim - for example we have walked around sainsburys carpark. However it is still risky and the sight of any dogs coming our way and she gets lifted immediately. That's of ended up being a bitch also but you just never know. Always on leash too!! 

Lots of supervised play in the garden, ensuring there are no weaknesses in boundaries in which she could escape or a dog could get in etc is really important. it's a good time for training, bonding and extra snuggles, oh and lots of car trips.


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks guys - I think she came into season on Boxing Day - which makes her about day 9 now - I have no previous experience as all my previous dogs have been boys or girls who have had the op - it's been easy so far - she's licking herself a lot so only one drop of blood seen so far (sorry for detail) and if it wasn't for the swelling I really wouldn't know she was in season really - I had read that they are of interest to dogs the whole season however I have now reread on forums and apparently it could even be about day 13 before they give her a second look. I'm taking her to quiet places on lead - I cross the road when I see other dog walkers but when I've seen friends on street with their small boy dogs (carefully held tightly on lead) she still isn't getting any attention - hopefully the "attention season" will be shorter than I originally thought (cross fingers) - maybe she's having a more mild season as its her first - if that's possible? (don't worry I'm still very over protective and cautious). She will be having the Op but our vet told us to wait after the first season - so hopefully March time.


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

As you can see though my beautiful girl has no shame lol......


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

No shame is about right.....wait till the twerking, fluttering of lashes and full on flirting starts. I don't let Phoebe out for walks at all, and it doesn't bother her, she's quite content to curl up at home and play in the garden. Any stray or loose males could be attracted to her scent and besiege your house, so not worth the risk in my eyes.


----------

